# ELeaf Ijust 2 - Leaking Juice



## Jakez

Hi All,

I have a work colleague who bought a ELeaf IJust 2 a while back. Problem is that the her mod keeps leaking liquid from the air vents.

Whats really strange is that my friend who also bought the same model doesn't seem to have this issue. At first I thought she was buying fake liquids (You know from the Chinese malls and stuff) so I recommended that she gets liquids from a vendor close by.

But the issue still remains, the liquid still leaks out from the air vents. I have opened most of the mod, just to check if there isn't a broken seal or something, and everything looks fine.

Just before I send her back to where she bought the mod from, I wanted to check that the issue couldn't be from anything else?

What I've done:

I've checked that there aren't broken seals/rubbers
I've checked that the head is screwed on tightly (It's not stripped).
I've also checked that the coil is properly in place and tightened.
What I've recommended her to do:

Try another liquid. (All liquids leak, even king royal liquids)
Replacing the coil. (this is her next step).

Is there anything else I can tell her to check or do before going back to the vendor with the mod?


----------



## Caveman

I had one coil that wasn't wicking properly and as a result there was a lot of juice underneath the coil, when you unscrew the coil, is there a lot of juice sitting in that chamber when you removed the coil? 

Also, I know this is probably not it, but make sure she isn't blowing into the tank too hard when using it, that also causes juice to get pushed beneath the coil and out through the air holes. Only thing I can think of is the coil that isn't quite right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jakez

Caveman said:


> I had one coil that wasn't wicking properly and as a result there was a lot of juice underneath the coil, when you unscrew the coil, is there a lot of juice sitting in that chamber when you removed the coil?
> 
> Also, I know this is probably not it, but make sure she isn't blowing into the tank too hard when using it, that also causes juice to get pushed beneath the coil and out through the air holes. Only thing I can think of is the coil that isn't quite right.



So basically I unscrewed her coil and I saw a bit of juice underneath the coil (It wasn't like a big puddle or anything - looks normal to me). So I will try to replace the coil tomorrow and then see if that resolves the issue. 

As far as blowing goes, she pulls on the tank, doesn't really blow into the tank, i will upload pictures of what it looks like tomorrow so that you can see, maybe im just blind lol...


----------



## lester21254

ok so i have had my ijust2 for a while now and i have seen allllllllllllllll the issues relating to this entry level device,
my suggestion to you is to buy the 0.5 coils and not the .3ohms, the device fires between 30 and 80/100w depending on the charge,
so the only reason that i can see as to why the device would leek juice is that the atomiser is not vapourising the juice quickly enough which results in the juice looking for other exit options, also your friend needs to inhale directly to lungs from device , the ijust2 is a good enough device but always needs lots of TLC.. check out youtube for other solutions...............................


----------



## Jellytot

how does she vape? if she mtl's then that might be the trouble, it'll cause the coil to get flooded, this is a lunghit device, also the harder you hit it the better it seems to perform since the air cools the coil and the airholes are not direct so you have to hit it pretty hard to get good air into the coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dylansmoker

My ijust S leaks all the time. I have to keep it positioned upright in order to semi avoid this. I've resorted to applying several drops directly onto the coil every time I want a puff, and I'd better smoke all those drops otherwise they will leak out of the vents.


----------



## foGGyrEader

Dylansmoker said:


> My ijust S leaks all the time. I have to keep it positioned upright in order to semi avoid this. I've resorted to applying several drops directly onto the coil every time I want a puff, and I'd better smoke all those drops otherwise they will leak out of the vents.


Always best to include pics, bit difficult for folks to guess what's going on if the above posts haven't helped.


----------



## JohnC

I had a similar issue of the iJust 2 leaking from the air holes. Additionally, I would get dry hits as well. So I tried this:

Puncture two holes in the coil with a thumbtack. On opposite sides of each other.

This sorted out the dry hits and the tank doesn't leak anymore. I also changed my DIY solution to 60/40 VG/PG. I've found that with 70/30 it tends to get too thick and the iJust 2 just doesn't like it too much.

Just my 2c


----------



## aktorsyl

Mine also used to leak in the beginning, taking out the O-rings and making sure there isn't gack on them helps (I found a rubber speck on the bottom O-ring, probably from the factory).
Either way though, the new ECL coils (they come in 0.18 and 0.3 ohm) have bigger wicking holes and that might help with the dry hits too.


----------



## Scoob

Those Ijust2's do perform well with a different tank on them, however the stock tanks are decent. Most of the time, if a coil is used daily and is older than two weeks, it runs the risk of leaking, sometimes the coil just can't absorb properly anymore and lets the juice run through instead of holding like it should.

if thats not the issue, then the last thing I can think of would be a sneaky o-ring that went missing without you noticing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

The new ECL coils are great for 70VG and higher but tend to flood with 60VG or less

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

